# [SOLVED] After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

I use Fedora 20. After pressing ctrl-alt-some function key, I entered emergency mode. Now every time I boot my computer, I enter emergency mode before I enter the normal OS. When I enter the normal OS there are no problems. How do I disable the auto-boot into emergency mode?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Hi,

Are you able to get to the bootloader, or is that foobar too? I am not sure what button you pushed but I think that we can get this fixed.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Yeah everything is completely functional.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

I would start with this option from askfedora, Fedora 19 is always booting into emergency mode


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

I tried this, but I ran into an issue: When I tried to boot into the live USB, it would give the error that it could not load the ext4 module


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

OK, I did the check with the gparted live cd. Nothing changed. May I also add that nothing is not working other than that whenever I boot I have to press ctrl+d, and it worries me. There are no other symptoms. It is really odd.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

hello?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

I do not mean to be annoying, but could if you could tell me if you guys are working on it, or if you just give up?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*



jengelhart said:


> I do not mean to be annoying, but could if you could tell me if you guys are working on it, or if you just give up?


Please be patient, what you have to remember is that all of us are volunteers and work full time, so can only answer when we have spare time. Also we're not necessarily on the same time zone.


I did a quick google and found these recent posts:

Fedora 20 boots in emergency mode - Unix & Linux Stack Exchange

https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/qu...en-after-upgrade-to-kernel-310/?comment=29219

If none of the above work, can you load into fedora and copy and paste the output of the following files:

sudo blkid

(you may have to run the above as su and root password)

cat /etc/fstab


cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

The suggestions did not work.

Here is the output:
[[email protected] home]# blkid
/dev/sda1: UUID="285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102" TYPE="ext4" PARTUUID="000a615e-01" 
/dev/sda2: UUID="iurDOS-63gC-Tcvv-prNU-NTOI-Kdqp-IAvZxM" TYPE="LVM2_member" PARTUUID="000a615e-02" 
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-swap: UUID="2de24da4-b72d-4456-b8b8-1c19713ce6a6" TYPE="swap" 
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root: UUID="73c5c8f8-0f7f-4d03-b9d2-d9ecdb31d57d" TYPE="ext4" 
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-home: UUID="575dad95-cf03-401c-8ecb-7f40eb850706" TYPE="ext4" 
[[email protected] home]# cat /etc/fstab

#
# /etc/fstab
# Created by anaconda on Sat May 17 19:27:24 2014
#
# Accessible filesystems, by reference, are maintained under '/dev/disk'
# See man pages fstab(5), findfs(8), mount(8) and/or blkid(8) for more info
#
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root / ext4 defaults 1 1
UUID=285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102 /boot ext4 defaults 1 2
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-home /home ext4 defaults 1 2
/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-swap swap swap defaults 0 0
[[email protected] home]# cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
[[email protected] home]# cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg
cat: /boot/grub/grub.cfg: No such file or directory
[[email protected] home]#


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

To list your Grub.cfg type the following.
cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

[[email protected] home]# cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
#
# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
#
# It is automatically generated by grub2-mkconfig using templates
# from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
#

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
load_env
fi
if [ "${next_entry}" ] ; then
set default="${next_entry}"
set next_entry=
save_env next_entry
set boot_once=true
else
set default="${saved_entry}"
fi

if [ x"${feature_menuentry_id}" = xy ]; then
menuentry_id_option="--id"
else
menuentry_id_option=""
fi

export menuentry_id_option

if [ "${prev_saved_entry}" ]; then
set saved_entry="${prev_saved_entry}"
save_env saved_entry
set prev_saved_entry=
save_env prev_saved_entry
set boot_once=true
fi

function savedefault {
if [ -z "${boot_once}" ]; then
saved_entry="${chosen}"
save_env saved_entry
fi
}

function load_video {
if [ x$feature_all_video_module = xy ]; then
insmod all_video
else
insmod efi_gop
insmod efi_uga
insmod ieee1275_fb
insmod vbe
insmod vga
insmod video_bochs
insmod video_cirrus
fi
}

terminal_output console
set timeout=5
### END /etc/grub.d/00_header ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
menuentry 'Fedora (3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64) 20 (Heisenbug)' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.15.5-200.fc20.x86_64-advanced-73c5c8f8-0f7f-4d03-b9d2-d9ecdb31d57d' {
load_video
set gfxpayload=keep
insmod gzio
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos1'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1' 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
else
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
fi
linux	/vmlinuz-3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root ro rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/swap vconsole.font=latarcyrheb-sun16 rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/root rhgb quiet LANG=en_US.UTF-8
initrd /initramfs-3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64.img
}
menuentry 'Fedora, with Linux 3.15.5-200.fc20.x86_64' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.15.5-200.fc20.x86_64-advanced-73c5c8f8-0f7f-4d03-b9d2-d9ecdb31d57d' {
load_video
set gfxpayload=keep
insmod gzio
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos1'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1' 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
else
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
fi
linux	/vmlinuz-3.15.5-200.fc20.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root ro rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/swap vconsole.font=latarcyrheb-sun16 rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/root rhgb quiet
initrd	/initramfs-3.15.5-200.fc20.x86_64.img
}
menuentry 'Fedora, with Linux 3.15.4-200.fc20.x86_64' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-3.15.4-200.fc20.x86_64-advanced-73c5c8f8-0f7f-4d03-b9d2-d9ecdb31d57d' {
load_video
set gfxpayload=keep
insmod gzio
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos1'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1' 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
else
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
fi
linux	/vmlinuz-3.15.4-200.fc20.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root ro rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/swap vconsole.font=latarcyrheb-sun16 rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/root rhgb quiet
initrd	/initramfs-3.15.4-200.fc20.x86_64.img
}
menuentry 'Fedora, with Linux 0-rescue-a725746a3e5f4215b30cb48d6c0e745f' --class fedora --class gnu-linux --class gnu --class os --unrestricted $menuentry_id_option 'gnulinux-0-rescue-a725746a3e5f4215b30cb48d6c0e745f-advanced-73c5c8f8-0f7f-4d03-b9d2-d9ecdb31d57d' {
load_video
insmod gzio
insmod part_msdos
insmod ext2
set root='hd0,msdos1'
if [ x$feature_platform_search_hint = xy ]; then
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root --hint-bios=hd0,msdos1 --hint-efi=hd0,msdos1 --hint-baremetal=ahci0,msdos1 --hint='hd0,msdos1' 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
else
search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 285e33e3-8d2f-4021-b8e2-da721116c102
fi
linux	/vmlinuz-0-rescue-a725746a3e5f4215b30cb48d6c0e745f root=/dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--pc-root ro rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/swap vconsole.font=latarcyrheb-sun16 rd.lvm.lv=fedora_hal9000-pc/root rhgb quiet
initrd	/initramfs-0-rescue-a725746a3e5f4215b30cb48d6c0e745f.img
}

### END /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### END /etc/grub.d/20_linux_xen ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###
### END /etc/grub.d/20_ppc_terminfo ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###
### END /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###
# This file provides an easy way to add custom menu entries. Simply type the
# menu entries you want to add after this comment. Be careful not to change
# the 'exec tail' line above.
### END /etc/grub.d/40_custom ###

### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###
if [ -f ${config_directory}/custom.cfg ]; then
source ${config_directory}/custom.cfg
elif [ -z "${config_directory}" -a -f $prefix/custom.cfg ]; then
source $prefix/custom.cfg;
fi
### END /etc/grub.d/41_custom ###


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*



jengelhart said:


> [[email protected] home]# cat /boot/grub2/grub.cfg
> 
> 
> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/10_linux ###
> ...


 
Above are the menu entries that you will see when grub2 boots. The rescue system is possibly the first stanza to be loaded as the menu order in grub2 is controlled elsewhere.

Before I suggest an action, how do you boot Fedora normally? 
Are you having to boot into the emergency or rescue system and then reboot or are you
pressing up arrow at grub 2 to highlight the Fedora, with Linux 3.15 entry and then press enter?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

1) Press power button
2) Press enter on the already selected Fedora, with Linux 3.15 (it is the top item)
3) Fedora splash screen with the Fedora logo "loading"
4) It immediately enters emergency mode
5) I press ctrl+d and then Fedora starts like normal


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Have a look at this post:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/newreply.php?do=newreply&noquote=1&p=5434673

Try running

journalctl -cb

from a terminal and see if any errors are displayed. Looks like a few people have had this on the Fedora Forum, a few have solved it and others havent.

What key combo did you press that caused this error and were you at the terminal or grub screen or somewhere else when you pressed it?


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

[[email protected] home]# journalctl -cb
Failed to seek to cursor: Invalid argument

I do not know the key combo, it was an accident. It took me to the terminal.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Tyr omitting the *c* switch, on my Fedora 20, I can only get output when I type *journalctl -b*

Or use *journalctl -xb* this will add a explanation to the ouput, might be easier to decipher.


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*



alpenadiver said:


> Tyr omitting the *c* switch, on my Fedora 20, I can only get output when I type *journalctl -b*
> 
> Or use *journalctl -xb* this will add a explanation to the ouput, might be easier to decipher.


Thanks for correcting me, I should have typed -xb and good to know that Alpenadiver also uses Fedora 20


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

journalctl -xb works, but is ~1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 lines long. So what am I looking for?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

To cut down on the size of the log, try the following filter based on time. If you have started Fedora today, try
*journalctl --since=today*

This will cut the log down hopefully to a more manageable size. I ran it after booting up my laptop, and it was 190 lines. Much easier to look through.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 15:57:35 PDT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux version 3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64 (mockbui
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.15.6-200.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bac0d000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad8e000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad94000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad95000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad96000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000badb8000-0x00000000

[[email protected] home]# journalctl -xb --since=today
-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 15:57:51 PDT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux version 3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64 (mockbui
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.15.6-200.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bac0d000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad8e000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad94000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad95000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad96000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000badb8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000badc6000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bade8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000baf36000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bafe8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000baffd000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bb000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed10000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed18000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff980000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffd80000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000002
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SMBIOS 2.6 present.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMI: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. U56E/U56E, BIOS U5
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usab
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usab
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: last_pfn = 0x23f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR default type: uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 00000-9FFFF write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: A0000-BFFFF uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: C0000-CFFFF write-protect
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: D0000-E7FFF uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: E8000-FFFFF write-protect
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR variable ranges enabled:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 2 base 0BC000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 3 base 0BB000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 4 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 5 base 200000000 mask FC0000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 6 base 23F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 7 base 0FFC00000 mask FFFC00000 write-prote
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 8 disabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 9 disabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: last_pfn = 0xbaffd max_arch_pfn = 0x400
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fcc20-0x000fc
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: reserving inaccessible SNB gfx pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201c000, 0x0201cfff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201d000, 0x0201dfff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201e000, 0x0201efff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23f600000-0x23f7f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x23f600000-0x23f7fffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201f000, 0x0201ffff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23c000000-0x23f5f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x23c000000-0x23f5fffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x23bff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x200000000-0x23bffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00200000-0x1fffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x40200000-0xbac0cf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x40200000-0xbabfffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbac00000-0xbac0cfff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x02020000, 0x02020fff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x02021000, 0x02021fff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcfff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RAMDISK: [mem 0x35e6e000-0x36f2efff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F0430 000024 (v02 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000BAFFEE18 000074 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: FACP 0x00000000BAF9AD98 0000F4 (v04 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X FACS address 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000BAF88018 01193A (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: FACS 0x00000000BAFE4E40 000040
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: APIC 0x00000000BAFFDF18 0000CC (v02 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: DBGP 0x00000000BAFFFF18 000034 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: ECDT 0x00000000BAFE4B18 0000C1 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SLIC 0x00000000BAF9BE18 000176 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: HPET 0x00000000BAFE5D18 000038 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000BAFE5C98 00003C (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BAF87018 00080B (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BAF86018 000996 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: ASF! 0x00000000BAFE4A18 0000A0 (v32 INT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: No NUMA configuration found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x23f7ff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NODE_DATA [mem 0x23f7e6000-0x23f7f9fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0008ffffff] PMD -> [
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Zone ranges:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Movable zone start for each node
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Early memory node ranges
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x40200000-0xbac0cfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 2072866
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 157 pages reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 zone: 11879 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 zone: 760197 pages, LIFO batch:31
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal zone: 20448 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal zone: 1308672 pages, LIFO batch:31
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] ena
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] ena
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] ena
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] ena
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x04] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x06] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x08] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x09] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x0a] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0c] lapic_id[0x0b] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0d] lapic_id[0x0c] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0e] lapic_id[0x0d] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0f] lapic_id[0x0e] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x10] lapic_id[0x0f] dis
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration infor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: Allowing 16 CPUs, 12 hotplug CPUs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: nr_irqs_gsi: 40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x20000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0x40000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbac0d000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbad94000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbad96000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbadc6000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbaf36000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbaffd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xbb000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xc0000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xe4000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed10000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed14000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed18000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1a000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xff980000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffc00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registered nosave memory: [mem 0xffd80000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] available f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardwa
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:1024 nr_cpumask_bits:16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PERCPU: Embedded 29 pages/cpu @ffff88023f4000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcpu-alloc: s86976 r8192 d23616 u131072 alloc
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcpu-alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility gro
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Policy zone: Normal
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.15
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x34
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Memory: 8057820K/8291464K available (7182K ke
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SLUB: HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Hierarchical RCU implementation.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=102
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NR_IRQS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: console [tty0] enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: allocated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet clockevent registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calcu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 
Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB
tlb_flushall_shift: 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (fffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ftrace: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched APIC routing to physical flat.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TSC deadline timer enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU er
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... version: 3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... bit width: 48
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... generic registers: 4
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... value mask: 0000ffffffffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... max period: 0000ffffffffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... fixed-purpose events: 3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... event mask: 000000070000000f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86: Booting SMP configuration:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: .... node #0, CPUs: #1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanentl
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: #2 #3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (199
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: devtmpfs: initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xbaf360
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: atomic64 test passed for x86-64 platform with
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RTC time: 17:43:24, date: 07/23/14
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: cpuidle: using governor menu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PCI registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base acce
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI : EC: EC description table is found, con
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level execu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADCA798 00073F (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 00073F (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADCBA98 000303 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000303 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADC9D98 000119 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000119 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluatin
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluatin
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeH
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io 0x0d0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfed
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0104] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0126] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdd000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xc0000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io 0xe000-0xe03
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc0b000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc08000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:1c1a] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc07000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c49] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io 0xe0b0-0xe0b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io 0xe0a0-0xe0a
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io 0xe090-0xe09
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io 0xe080-0xe08
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io 0xe060-0xe07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xdfc06000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc05000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io 0xe040-0xe05
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xdf20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xd210
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:0885] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xde800000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [io 0xc000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xde80
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xd160
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1042] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdde00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [io 0xb000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xdde0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xd0b0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: [1969:1083] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdd400000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x18: [io 0xa000-0xa07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [io 0xa000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xdd40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicat
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 3F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: loaded
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type USB registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbac0d000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbad94000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbad96000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbadc6000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbaf36000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbaffd000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x23f800000-0x2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: Initializing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: domain hash size = 128
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: unlabeled traffic allowed by defau
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz co
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched to clocksource hpet
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PNP registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:00: [dma 4]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0680-0x069f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x1000-0x100f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0xffff] has been reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0xffff] has been reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0400-0x0453] could not b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0458-0x047f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0500-0x057f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x164e-0x164f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:06: [io 0x0454-0x0457] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:07: [io 0x0240-0x0259] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0b: [mem 0xd2b00000-0xd2b00fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xdf20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xd210
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [io 0xc000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xde80
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xd160
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [io 0xb000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xdde0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xd0b0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [io 0xa000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xdd40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io 0x0000-0x0cf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io 0x0d00-0xfff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xc0000000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0xfed40000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io 0xd000-0xdff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xdf200000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd2100000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io 0xc000-0xcff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xde800000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd1600000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io 0xb000-0xbff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xdde00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd0b00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io 0xa000-0xaff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xdd400000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (or
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8,
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 6553
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP: reno registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 13107
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Unpacking initramfs...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 17156K (ffff880035e6e0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: software IO TLB [mem 0xb6c0d000-0xbac0d000] (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-16 Joules, API 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: AVX version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: alg: No test for __gcm-aes-aesni (__driver-gc
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: futex hash table entries: 4096 (order: 6, 262
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initialise system trusted keyring
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: audit: type=2000 audit(1406137404.642:1): ini
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-alloca
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: zbud: loaded
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0,
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: msgmni has been set to 15771
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Key type big_key registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Key type big_key registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Registering netfilter hooks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 38
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Key type asymmetric registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler noop registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler deadline registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.1cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.5cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Drive
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xfff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNX
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zo
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: GHES: HEST is not enabled!
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ shari
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm l
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi0 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi1 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi2 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi3 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi4 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi5 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar [email protected]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata2: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar [email protected]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata4: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata5: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata6: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xdfc08
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdfc07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Inter
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0

[[email protected] home]# journalctl --since=today
-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 15:58:29 PDT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux version 3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64 (mockbui
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.15.6-200.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009e800-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040200000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bac0d000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad8e000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad94000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad95000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bad96000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000badb8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000badc6000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bade8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000baf36000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bafe8000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000baffd000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000bb000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000e0000000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed10000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed18000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff980000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ffd80000-0x00000000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x00000002
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NX (Execute Disable) protection: active
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SMBIOS 2.6 present.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMI: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. U56E/U56E, BIOS U5
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x00000fff] usab
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usab
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: last_pfn = 0x23f800 max_arch_pfn = 0x40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR default type: uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR fixed ranges enabled:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 00000-9FFFF write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: A0000-BFFFF uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: C0000-CFFFF write-protect
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: D0000-E7FFF uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: E8000-FFFFF write-protect
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: MTRR variable ranges enabled:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 0 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 1 base 080000000 mask FC0000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 2 base 0BC000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 3 base 0BB000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 4 base 100000000 mask F00000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 5 base 200000000 mask FC0000000 write-back
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 6 base 23F800000 mask FFF800000 uncachable
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 7 base 0FFC00000 mask FFFC00000 write-prote
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 8 disabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: 9 disabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: last_pfn = 0xbaffd max_arch_pfn = 0x400
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fcc20-0x000fc
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000098000] 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: reserving inaccessible SNB gfx pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00000000-0x000fffff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201c000, 0x0201cfff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201d000, 0x0201dfff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201e000, 0x0201efff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23f600000-0x23f7f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x23f600000-0x23f7fffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x0201f000, 0x0201ffff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x23c000000-0x23f5f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x23c000000-0x23f5fffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x200000000-0x23bff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x200000000-0x23bffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00100000-0x001fffff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x00200000-0x1fffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x40200000-0xbac0cf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x40200000-0xbabfffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbac00000-0xbac0cfff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x02020000, 0x02020fff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: BRK [0x02021000, 0x02021fff] PGTABLE
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35fff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcfff] page 4k
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [mem 0x100000000-0x1ffffffff] page 2M
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RAMDISK: [mem 0x35e6e000-0x36f2efff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: RSDP 0x00000000000F0430 000024 (v02 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: XSDT 0x00000000BAFFEE18 000074 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: FACP 0x00000000BAF9AD98 0000F4 (v04 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X FACS address 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: DSDT 0x00000000BAF88018 01193A (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: FACS 0x00000000BAFE4E40 000040
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: APIC 0x00000000BAFFDF18 0000CC (v02 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: DBGP 0x00000000BAFFFF18 000034 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: ECDT 0x00000000BAFE4B18 0000C1 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SLIC 0x00000000BAF9BE18 000176 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: HPET 0x00000000BAFE5D18 000038 (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: MCFG 0x00000000BAFE5C98 00003C (v01 _AS
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BAF87018 00080B (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BAF86018 000996 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: ASF! 0x00000000BAFE4A18 0000A0 (v32 INT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: No NUMA configuration found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Faking a node at [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initmem setup node 0 [mem 0x00000000-0x23f7ff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NODE_DATA [mem 0x23f7e6000-0x23f7f9fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [ffffea0000000000-ffffea0008ffffff] PMD -> [
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Zone ranges:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA [mem 0x00001000-0x00ffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Movable zone start for each node
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Early memory node ranges
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x40200000-0xbac0cfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35fff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcfff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: node 0: [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: On node 0 totalpages: 2072866
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 64 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 157 pages reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 zone: 11879 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: DMA32 zone: 760197 pages, LIFO batch:31
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal zone: 20448 pages used for memmap
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Normal zone: 1308672 pages, LIFO batch:31
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Reserving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xb
ESCOC
32 [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]
mal [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
le zone start for each node
memory node ranges
e 0: [mem 0x00001000-0x0009dfff]
e 0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]
e 0: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff]
e 0: [mem 0x40200000-0xbac0cfff]
e 0: [mem 0xbad8e000-0xbad93fff]
e 0: [mem 0xbad95000-0xbad95fff]
e 0: [mem 0xbadb8000-0xbadc5fff]
e 0: [mem 0xbade8000-0xbaf35fff]
e 0: [mem 0xbafe8000-0xbaffcfff]
e 0: [mem 0x100000000-0x23f7fffff]
de 0 totalpages: 2072866
zone: 64 pages used for memmap
zone: 157 pages reserved
zone: 3997 pages, LIFO batch:0
32 zone: 11879 pages used for memmap
32 zone: 760197 pages, LIFO batch:31
mal zone: 20448 pages used for memmap
mal zone: 1308672 pages, LIFO batch:31
ving Intel graphics stolen memory at 0xbc000000-0xbfffffff
PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408
Local APIC address 0xfee00000
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x05] lapic_id[0x04] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x06] lapic_id[0x05] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x07] lapic_id[0x06] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x08] lapic_id[0x07] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x09] lapic_id[0x08] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0a] lapic_id[0x09] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0b] lapic_id[0x0a] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0c] lapic_id[0x0b] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0d] lapic_id[0x0c] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0e] lapic_id[0x0d] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x0f] lapic_id[0x0e] disabled)
LAPIC (acpi_id[0x10] lapic_id[0x0f] disabled)
IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
C[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)
IRQ0 used by override.
IRQ2 used by override.
IRQ9 used by override.
ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000
ot: Allowing 16 CPUs, 12 hotplug CPUs
qs_gsi: 40
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009e000-0x0009efff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x0009f000-0x0009ffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000dffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000fffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbac0d000-0xbad8dfff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbad94000-0xbad94fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbad96000-0xbadb7fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbadc6000-0xbade7fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbaf36000-0xbafe7fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbaffd000-0xbaffffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xbb000000-0xbfffffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xe4000000-0xfebfffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfec01000-0xfed0ffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed14000-0xfed17fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed19fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1a000-0xfed1bfff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfedfffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xfee01000-0xff97ffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xff980000-0xffbfffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xffc00000-0xffd7ffff]
egistered nosave memory: [mem 0xffd80000-0xffffffff]
[mem 0xc0000000-0xdfffffff] available for PCI devices
ng paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
_percpu: NR_CPUS:1024 nr_cpumask_bits:16 nr_cpu_ids:16 nr_node_ids:1
U: Embedded 29 pages/cpu @ffff88023f400000 s86976 r8192 d23616 u131072
alloc: s86976 r8192 d23616 u131072 alloc=1*2097152
alloc: [0] 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 10 11 12 13 14 15 
1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on. Total pages: 2040318
y zone: Normal
l command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.15.6-200.fc20.x86_64 root=/dev/mapper/fedo
ash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)
: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340
y: 8057820K/8291464K available (7182K kernel code, 1111K rwdata, 3060K rodata, 1
HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=16, Nodes=1
rchical RCU implementation.
RCU restricting CPUs from NR_CPUS=1024 to nr_cpu_ids=16.
Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=16, nr_cpu_ids=16
QS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
le: colour VGA+ 80x25
le [tty0] enabled
ated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
e try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if you don't want memory cgroups
clockevent registered
Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
rating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4988.86 Bo
ax: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Core revision 20140214
All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
ity Framework initialized
ux: Initializing.
ux: Starting in permissive mode
y cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
point-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
alizing cgroup subsys memory
alizing cgroup subsys devices
alizing cgroup subsys freezer
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NR_IRQS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: console [tty0] enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: allocated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet clockevent registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calcu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NR_IRQS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: console [tty0] enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: allocated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet clockevent registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calcu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NR_IRQS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: console [tty0] enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: allocated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet clockevent registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calcu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RCU: Adjusting geometry for rcu_fanout_leaf=1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NR_IRQS:65792 nr_irqs:808 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: console [tty0] enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: allocated 33554432 bytes of page_cgroup
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: please try 'cgroup_disable=memory' option if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet clockevent registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Detected 2494.431 MHz processor
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calcu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOC
Core revision 20140214
All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
ity Framework initialized
ux: Initializing.
ux: Starting in permissive mode
y cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
point-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
alizing cgroup subsys memory
alizing cgroup subsys devices
alizing cgroup subsys freezer
alizing cgroup subsys net_cls
alizing cgroup subsys blkio
alizing cgroup subsys perf_event
alizing cgroup subsys net_prio
alizing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Physical Processor ID: 0
Processor Core ID: 0
Y_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'
Y_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)
CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOC
Core revision 20140214
All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
ity Framework initialized
ux: Initializing.
ux: Starting in permissive mode
y cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
point-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
alizing cgroup subsys memory
alizing cgroup subsys devices
alizing cgroup subsys freezer
alizing cgroup subsys net_cls
alizing cgroup subsys blkio
alizing cgroup subsys perf_event
alizing cgroup subsys net_prio
alizing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Physical Processor ID: 0
Processor Core ID: 0
Y_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'
Y_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)
CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
 ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOC
Core revision 20140214
All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
ity Framework initialized
ux: Initializing.
ux: Starting in permissive mode
y cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)
-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
point-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
alizing cgroup subsys memory
alizing cgroup subsys devices
alizing cgroup subsys freezer
alizing cgroup subsys net_cls
alizing cgroup subsys blkio
alizing cgroup subsys perf_event
alizing cgroup subsys net_prio
alizing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Physical Processor ID: 0
Processor Core ID: 0
Y_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'
Y_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)
CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Core revision 20140214
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: All ACPI Tables successfully acquired
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Security Framework initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Starting in permissive mode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (ord
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mount-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Mountpoint-cache hash table entries: 16384 (o
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys memory
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys freezer
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 
Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB
tlb_flushall_shift: 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (fffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ftrace: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched APIC routing to physical flat.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TSC deadline timer enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU er
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... version: 3
ESCOC
alizing cgroup subsys net_cls
alizing cgroup subsys blkio
alizing cgroup subsys perf_event
alizing cgroup subsys net_prio
alizing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Physical Processor ID: 0
Processor Core ID: 0
Y_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'
Y_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)
CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 8
level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0
lushall_shift: 6
ng SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81e7f000 - ffffffff81e85000)
e: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
hed APIC routing to physical flat.
ER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
ot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (fam: 06, model: 2a, stepping
eadline timer enabled
rmance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, full-width counters,
event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU errata, please upgrade microcode
ersion: 3
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 
Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB
tlb_flushall_shift: 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (fffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ftrace: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched APIC routing to physical flat.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TSC deadline timer enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU er
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... version: 3
ESCOC
alizing cgroup subsys net_cls
alizing cgroup subsys blkio
alizing cgroup subsys perf_event
alizing cgroup subsys net_prio
alizing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Physical Processor ID: 0


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Processor Core ID: 0
Y_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'
Y_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)
CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 8
level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32, 1GB 0
lushall_shift: 6
ng SMP alternatives memory: 24K (ffffffff81e7f000 - ffffffff81e85000)
e: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
hed APIC routing to physical flat.
ER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
ot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU @ 2.50GHz (fam: 06, model: 2a, stepping
eadline timer enabled
rmance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, full-width counters,
event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU errata, please upgrade microcode
ersion: 3
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_cls
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys blkio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys perf_event
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys net_prio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing cgroup subsys hugetlb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU: Processor Core ID: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'perfo
ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_en
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mce: CPU supports 7 MCE banks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 8, 4MB 
Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB
tlb_flushall_shift: 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing SMP alternatives memory: 24K (fffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ftrace: allocating 26550 entries in 104 pages
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched APIC routing to physical flat.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2450M CPU
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TSC deadline timer enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU er
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... version: 3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... bit width: 48
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... generic registers: 4
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... value mask: 0000ffffffffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... max period: 0000ffffffffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... fixed-purpose events: 3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ... event mask: 000000070000000f
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86: Booting SMP configuration:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: .... node #0, CPUs: #1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NMI watchdog: enabled on all CPUs, permanentl
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: #2 #3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: x86: Booted up 1 node, 4 CPUs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: smpboot: Total of 4 processors activated (199
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: devtmpfs: initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Registering ACPI NVS region [mem 0xbaf360
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: atomic64 test passed for x86-64 platform with
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pinctrl core: initialized pinctrl subsystem
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RTC time: 17:43:24, date: 07/23/14
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 16
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: cpuidle: using governor menu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PCI registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpiphp: ACPI Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base acce
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI : EC: EC description table is found, con
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level execu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADCA798 00073F (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 00073F (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADCBA98 000303 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000303 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x00000000BADC9D98 000119 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: SSDT 0x0000000000000000 000119 (v01 PmR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Interpreter enabled
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluatin
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI Exception: AE_NOT_FOUND, While evaluatin
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bu
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS supports [ExtendedC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeH
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io 0x0d0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xc00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xfed
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0104] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0126] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdd000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x18: [mem 0xc0000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 0x20: [io 0xe000-0xe03
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1c3a] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc0b000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1c2d] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc08000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1a.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1c20] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1b.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1c10] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:1c12] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: [8086:1c16] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:1c1a] type 01 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1c26] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc07000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1d.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1c49] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1c03] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x10: [io 0xe0b0-0xe0b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x14: [io 0xe0a0-0xe0a
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x18: [io 0xe090-0xe09
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x1c: [io 0xe080-0xe08
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x20: [io 0xe060-0xe07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 0x24: [mem 0xdfc06000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1c22] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdfc05000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 0x20: [io 0xe040-0xe05
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xdf20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xd210
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: [8086:0885] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xde800000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3ho
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [io 0xc000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xde80
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xd160
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: [1b21:1042] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdde00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [io 0xb000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xdde0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xd0b0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: [1969:1083] type 00 class 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x10: [mem 0xdd400000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 0x18: [io 0xa000-0xa07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: System wakeup disabled by A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [io 0xa000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xdd40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: Disabling ASPM (FADT indicat
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *3 4 5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Enabled 4 GPEs in block 00 to 3F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI : EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decode
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: loaded
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SCSI subsystem initialized
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: libata version 3.00 loaded.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type USB registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new device driver usb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009e800-0x00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbac0d000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbad94000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbad96000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbadc6000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbaf36000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xbaffd000-0xbb
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x23f800000-0x2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: Initializing
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: domain hash size = 128
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NetLabel: unlabeled traffic allowed by defau
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0, 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hpet0: 8 comparators, 64-bit 14.318180 MHz co
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched to clocksource hpet
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI init
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PNP registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:00: [dma 4]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0680-0x069f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x1000-0x100f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0xffff] has been reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0xffff] has been reserved
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0400-0x0453] could not b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0458-0x047f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x0500-0x057f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: [io 0x164e-0x164f] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:06: [io 0x0454-0x0457] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:07: [io 0x0240-0x0259] has been re
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xe0000000-0xe3ffffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] cou
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0b: [mem 0xd2b00000-0xd2b00fff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] has
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: bus type PNP unregistered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xdf20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0xd210
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 02]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [io 0xc000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xde80
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.1: bridge window [mem 0xd160
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: PCI bridge to [bus 03]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [io 0xb000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xdde0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.3: bridge window [mem 0xd0b0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 04]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [io 0xa000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xdd40
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:1c.5: bridge window [mem 0xd000
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io 0x0000-0x0cf
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io 0x0d00-0xfff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xc0000000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:00: resource 14 [mem 0xfed40000-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io 0xd000-0xdff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xdf200000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:01: resource 2 [mem 0xd2100000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io 0xc000-0xcff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xde800000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xd1600000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io 0xb000-0xbff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xdde00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xd0b00000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io 0xa000-0xaff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 1 [mem 0xdd400000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xd0000000-0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP established hash table entries: 65536 (or
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8,
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP: Hash tables configured (established 6553
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP: reno registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: UDP hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 13107
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: UDP-Lite hash table entries: 4096 (order: 5, 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Unpacking initramfs...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing initrd memory: 17156K (ffff880035e6e0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: software IO TLB [mem 0xb6c0d000-0xbac0d000] (
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: RAPL PMU detected, hw unit 2^-16 Joules, API 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: AVX version of gcm_enc/dec engaged.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: alg: No test for __gcm-aes-aesni (__driver-gc
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: futex hash table entries: 4096 (order: 6, 262
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initialise system trusted keyring
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: audit: initializing netlink subsys (disabled)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: audit: type=2000 audit(1406137404.642:1): ini
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-alloca
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: zbud: loaded
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Dquot-cache hash table entries: 512 (order 0,
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: msgmni has been set to 15771
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Key type big_key registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Registering netfilter hooks
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: alg: No test for stdrng (krng)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 38
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Key type asymmetric registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Asymmetric key parser 'x509' registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler noop registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler deadline registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: io scheduler cfq registered (default)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: irq 40 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: irq 41 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: irq 43 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.0cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.1: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:02:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.1cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:03:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.3cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.5cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Drive
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xfff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNX
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zo
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: GHES: HEST is not enabled!
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ shari
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
ESCOC
pme 0000:00:1c.3cie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
ort 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe PME interrupt
pme 0000:00:1c.5cie01: service driver pcie_pme loaded
otplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
p: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Driver version: 0.4
_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120
_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A
_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xffffffff
AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0
Lid Switch [LID]
: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1
Sleep Button [SLPB]
: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2
Power Button [PWRF]
al LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0
Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)
HEST is not enabled!
l: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
olatile memory driver v1.3
agpgart interface v0.103
0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
0000:00:1f.2: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: Signaling PME through 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci 0000:04:00.0: Signaling PME through PCIe 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pcie_pme 0000:00:1c.5cie01: service driver 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: pciehp: PCI Express Hot Plug Controller Drive
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: MWAIT substates: 0x21120
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: v0.4 model 0x2A
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: intel_idle: lapic_timer_reliable_states 0xfff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNX
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/L
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zo
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (39 C)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: GHES: HEST is not enabled!
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ shari
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Non-volatile memory driver v1.3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Linux agpgart interface v0.103
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 3.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: irq 44 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0300 32 slots 6 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq sntf pm l
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi0 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi1 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi2 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi3 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi4 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi5 : ahci
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar [email protected]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata2: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar [email protected]
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata4: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata5: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata6: DUMMY
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: libphy: Fixed MDIO Bus: probed
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci: EHCI PCI platform driver
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xdfc08
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xdfc07
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ohci-pci: OHCI PCI platform driver
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Inter
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 45 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 46 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 47 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: Product: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: xhci_hcd 0000:03:00.0: new USB bus registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb4: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb4: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Prod
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb4: Product: xHCI Host Controller
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 3.15.6-200.fc20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:03:00.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbs
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbserial: USB Serial support registered for 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: i8042: PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303S2K,PNP
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: i8042: Detected active multiplexing controlle
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mi
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: rtc_cmos 00:05: alarms up to one year, y3k, 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: device-mapper: ioctl: 4.27.0-ioctl (2013-10-3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Intel P-state driver initializing.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Intel pstate controlling: cpu 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Intel pstate controlling: cpu 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Intel pstate controlling: cpu 2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Intel pstate controlling: cpu 3
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hidraw: raw HID events driver (C) Jiri Kosina
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbcore: registered new interface driver usbh
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usbhid: USB HID core driver
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: drop_monitor: Initializing network drop monit
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: TCP: cubic registered
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Initializing XFRM netlink socket
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 10
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: mip6: Mobile IPv6
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Loaded X.509 cert 'Fedora kernel signing key:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: registered taskstats version 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Magic number: 6:223:745
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2014-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Hibernation image not present or could no
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devic
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SCon
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SCon
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECUR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emas
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, EX
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECUR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8A2ASW, 1.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
ESCOC
Mobile IPv6
Registered protocol family 17
ng compiled-in X.509 certificates
d X.509 cert 'Fedora kernel signing key: 5bf54643b9b16172b2436d40a56f750ad1581d8
tered taskstats version 1
ic number: 6:223:745
mos 00:05: setting system clock to 2014-07-23 17:43:25 UTC (1406137405)
ibernation image not present or could not be loaded.
: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3
SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SControl 300)
00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out
00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
00: supports DRM functions and may not be fully accessible
00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emask 0x1
00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, EXT0BB6Q, max UDMA/133
00: 488397168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32), AA
00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECURITY FREEZE LOCK) filtered out
00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8A2ASW, 1.00, max UDMA/100
00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET FEATURES) succeeded
ESCOD
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: NET: Registered protocol family 17
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Loaded X.509 cert 'Fedora kernel signing key:
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: registered taskstats version 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Magic number: 6:223:745
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: rtc_cmos 00:05: setting system clock to 2014-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Hibernation image not present or could no
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devic
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SCon
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1: SATA link up 6.0 Gbps (SStatus 133 SCon
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECUR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emas
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ATA-9: Samsung SSD 840 EVO 250GB, EX
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: 488397168 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NC
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd f5/00:00:00:00:00:a0 (SECUR
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ8A2ASW, 1.0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: supports DRM functions and may not b
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: failed to get NCQ Send/Recv Log Emas
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access ATA Sams
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 488397168 512-byte logical 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 u
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sda: sda1 sda2
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/10:06:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: ACPI cmd ef/90:03:00:00:00:a0 (SET F
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM MATSHITA DVD-
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 1440K (ffffffff
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 1000K (ffff8800
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: Freeing unused kernel memory: 1036K (ffff8800
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: systemd 208 running in system mode. (+PAM
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Running in initial RAM disk.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Set hostname to <Hal9000-PC>.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: random: systemd urandom read with 15 bits of 
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Expecting device dev-mapper-fedora_hal900
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting -.slice.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Created slice -.slice.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting System Slice.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Created slice System Slice.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Slices.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Slices.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Timers.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Timers.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Listening on udev Kernel Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting udev Control Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Listening on udev Control Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Journal Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Listening on Journal Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting dracut cmdline hook...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Apply Kernel Variables...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Create list of required static d
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Sockets.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Sockets.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Journal Service...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Journal Service.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087,
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Produ
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Journal started
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Load Kernel Modules.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Setup Virtual Console...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Swap.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Swap.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Local File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Local File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Apply Kernel Variables.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Create list of required static de
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Create static device nodes in /d
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Create static device nodes in /de
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC dracut-cmdline[126]: dracut-20 (Heisenbug) dracut-037
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Setup Virtual Console.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC dracut-cmdline[126]: warn "Cancelling resume operatio
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut cmdline hook.
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting dracut pre-udev hook...
Jul 23 10:43:25 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1: new high-speed USB device number 2 u
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut pre-udev hook.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting udev Kernel Device Manager...
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd-udevd[273]: starting version 208
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started udev Kernel Device Manager.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut pre-trigger hook.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting udev Coldplug all Devices...
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Mounting Configuration File System...
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Mounted Configuration File System.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started udev Coldplug all Devices.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting dracut initqueue hook...
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Show Plymouth Boot Screen...
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting System Initialization.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target System Initialization.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: atl1c 0000:04:00.0: version 1.0.1.1-NAPI
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC systemd-udevd[282]: renamed network interface eth0 to
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: irq 50 for MSI/MSI-X
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestam
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:0
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087,
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Produ
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: hub 2-1:1.0: 6 ports detected
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Wrong MCH_SSKPD value: 0x16040307
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] This can cause pipe underruns and displ
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Please upgrade your BIOS to fix this.
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb0) is primary device
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.1: new high-speed USB device number 3
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=808
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Pro
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.1: Product: Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wire
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.1: Manufacturer: Intel Corporation
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: new high-speed USB device number 4
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 249
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: psmouse serio4: synaptics: Touchpad model: 1,
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=13d
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Pro
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: Product: USB 2.0 UVC VGA WebCam
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: Manufacturer: Azurewave
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 1-1.2: SerialNumber: 0x0001
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1.1: new full-speed USB device number 3
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device found, idVendor=046
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1.1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Pro
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1.1: Product: USB Receiver
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: usb 2-1.1: Manufacturer: Logitech
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: Console: switching to colour frame buffer dev
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: fb0: inteldrmfb frame buff
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: ACPI: Video Device [GFX0] (multi-head: yes r
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: acpi device:3f: registered as cooling_device4
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXS
Jul 23 10:43:26 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for 000
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC dracut-initqueue[295]: Scanning devices sda2 for LVM
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC dracut-initqueue[295]: inactive '/dev/fedora_hal9000-
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC dracut-initqueue[295]: inactive '/dev/fedora_hal9000-
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC dracut-initqueue[295]: inactive '/dev/fedora_hal9000-
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Received SIGRTMIN+20 from PID 297 (plymou
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Show Plymouth Boot Screen.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Forward Password Requests to Ply
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Forward Password Requests to Plym
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Dispatch Password Requests to Con
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Paths.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Paths.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Basic System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Basic System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Found device /dev/mapper/fedora_hal9000--
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut initqueue hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting dracut pre-mount hook...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Starting manual resume from disk
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Hibernation image partition 253:1 present
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Looking for hibernation image.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Image not found (code -22)
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: PM: Hibernation image not present or could no
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut pre-mount hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Mounting /sysroot...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Mounted /sysroot.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Initrd Root File System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Initrd Root File System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Reload Configuration from the Re
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: EXT4-fs (dm-0): mounted filesystem with order
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reloading.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Reload Configuration from the Rea
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Initrd File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Initrd File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut mount hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Initrd Default Target.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Initrd Default Target.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting dracut pre-pivot and cleanup hoo
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: Switched to clocksource tsc
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started dracut pre-pivot and cleanup hook
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Cleaning Up and Shutting Down Da
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Cleaning Up and Shutting Down Da
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Plymouth switch root service...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped Cleaning Up and Shutting Down Dae
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping dracut pre-pivot and cleanup hoo
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped dracut pre-pivot and cleanup hook
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping dracut pre-mount hook...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped dracut pre-mount hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping dracut initqueue hook...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped dracut initqueue hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Initrd Default Target.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Initrd Default Target.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Basic System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Basic System.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Slices.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Slices.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Paths.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Paths.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Timers.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Timers.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Sockets.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Sockets.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping System Initialization.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target System Initialization.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Apply Kernel Variables...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped Apply Kernel Variables.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping udev Coldplug all Devices...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped udev Coldplug all Devices.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Swap.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Swap.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Local File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped target Local File Systems.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping udev Kernel Device Manager...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped udev Kernel Device Manager.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping dracut pre-udev hook...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped dracut pre-udev hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping dracut cmdline hook...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped dracut cmdline hook.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Create static device nodes in /d
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped Create static device nodes in /de
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping Create list of required static d
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopped Create list of required static de
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping udev Control Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Closed udev Control Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Stopping udev Kernel Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Closed udev Kernel Socket.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Cleanup udevd DB...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Cleanup udevd DB.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Switch Root.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Reached target Switch Root.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Started Plymouth switch root service.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Starting Switch Root...
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC kernel: random: nonblocking pool is initialized
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd[1]: Switching root.
Jul 23 10:43:27 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[129]: Journal stopped
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[498]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC systemd-journal[498]: Runtime journal is using 8.0M (
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC systemd-journald[129]: Received SIGTERM
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p off, 
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: audit: type=1404 audit(1406137407.711:2): enf
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: 2048 avtab hash slots, 100878 rules.
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: 2048 avtab hash slots, 100878 rules.
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: 8 users, 86 roles, 4843 types, 285 
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: 83 classes, 100878 rules
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Completing initialization.
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: Setting up existing superblocks.
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev rootfs, type rootfs
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev bdev, type bdev), u
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev proc, type proc), u
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs),
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev devtmpfs, type devt
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev debugfs, type debug
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev sockfs, type sockfs
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev pipefs, type pipefs
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev anon_inodefs, type 
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev aio, type aio), not
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev devpts, type devpts
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev hugetlbfs, type hug
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev mqueue, type mqueue
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev selinuxfs, type sel
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev sysfs, type sysfs),
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev securityfs, type se
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs),
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs),
Jul 23 10:43:28 Hal9000-PC kernel: SELinux: initialized (dev tmpfs, type tmpfs),

[[email protected] home]# clear journalctl
[3;J
[[email protected] home]# clear journalctl
[3;J






















[[email protected] home]# journalctl clear
Failed to add match 'clear': Invalid argument
[[email protected] home]# journalctl help
Failed to add match 'help': Invalid argument
[[email protected] home]# journalctl -h
journalctl [OPTIONS...] [MATCHES...]

Query the journal.

Flags:
--system Show only the system journal
--user Show only the user journal for the current user
--since=DATE Start showing entries on or newer than the specified 
--until=DATE Stop showing entries on or older than the specified d
-c --cursor=CURSOR Start showing entries from the specified cursor
--after-cursor=CURSOR Start showing entries from after the specified cursor
--show-cursor Print the cursor after all the entries
-b --boot[=ID] Show data only from ID or, if unspecified, the curren
--list-boots Show terse information about recorded boots
-k --dmesg Show kernel message log from the current boot
-u --unit=UNIT Show data only from the specified unit
--user-unit=UNIT Show data only from the specified user session unit
-p --priority=RANGE Show only messages within the specified priority rang
-e --pager-end Immediately jump to end of the journal in the pager
-e --pager-end Immediately jump to end of the journal in the pager
-f --follow Follow the journal
-n --lines[=INTEGER] Number of journal entries to show
--no-tail Show all lines, even in follow mode
-r --reverse Show the newest entries first
-o --output=STRING Change journal output mode (short, short-iso,
short-precise, short-monotonic, verbose,
journalctl [OPTIONS...] [MATCHES...]

Query the journal.

Flags:
--system Show only the system journal
--user Show only the user journal for the current user
--since=DATE Start showing entries on or newer than the specified 
--until=DATE Stop showing entries on or older than the specified d
-c --cursor=CURSOR Start showing entries from the specified cursor
--after-cursor=CURSOR Start showing entries from after the specified cursor
--show-cursor Print the cursor after all the entries
-b --boot[=ID] Show data only from ID or, if unspecified, the curren
--list-boots Show terse information about recorded boots
-k --dmesg Show kernel message log from the current boot
-u --unit=UNIT Show data only from the specified unit
--user-unit=UNIT Show data only from the specified user session unit
-p --priority=RANGE Show only messages within the specified priority rang
-e --pager-end Immediately jump to end of the journal in the pager
-f --follow Follow the journal
-n --lines[=INTEGER] Number of journal entries to show
--no-tail Show all lines, even in follow mode
-r --reverse Show the newest entries first
-o --output=STRING Change journal output mode (short, short-iso,
short-precise, short-monotonic, verbose,
export, json, json-pretty, json-sse, cat)
-x --catalog Add message explanations where available
-l --full Do not ellipsize fields
-a --all Show all fields, including long and unprintable
-q --quiet Do not show privilege warning
--no-pager Do not pipe output into a pager
-m --merge Show entries from all available journals
-D --directory=PATH Show journal files from directory
--file=PATH Show journal file
--root=ROOT Operate on catalog files underneath the root ROOT
--interval=TIME Time interval for changing the FSS sealing key
--verify-key=KEY Specify FSS verification key
--force Force overriding of the FSS key pair with --setup-key

Commands:
-h --help Show this help text
--version Show package version
--new-id128 Generate a new 128-bit ID
--header Show journal header information
--disk-usage Show total disk usage of all journal files
-F --field=FIELD List all values that a specified field takes
--list-catalog Show message IDs of all entries in the message catalo
--dump-catalog Show entries in the message catalog
--update-catalog Update the message catalog database
--setup-keys Generate a new FSS key pair
--verify Verify journal file consistency

[[email protected] home]# journalctl -e
Jul 23 16:01:08 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:08 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:08 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:08 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:09 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:09 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:09 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:09 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:09 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:10 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:10 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:10 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:11 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:11 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:11 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:12 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:12 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:12 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:13 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:13 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:14 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:14 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 16:01:14 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
ESCOC
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
ESCOC
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
ESCOC
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

ESCOC
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
ESCOC























ESCOC























ESCOD























ESCOD
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
monitor_infos' failed
ESCOD
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
ESCOD
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
ESCOC
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
ESCOD
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
ESCOC
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
on 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_monitor_infos' failed
ESCOD
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
eta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: assertion 'monitor >= 0 && monitor < screen->n_
ESCOD
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometry: asserti
ESCOD
Jul 23 15:59:31 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:31 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:31 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:32 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:32 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:32 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:33 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:33 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:33 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:33 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:34 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:35 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:35 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
ESCOD
-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
ESCOD
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: m
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PD
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: 
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 P
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8:
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: L
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at We
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manage
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Wind
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, e
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Windo
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window m
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 20
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager wa
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warni
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Lo
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. -
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_ge
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_m
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_mo
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monito
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geome
lines 1-23/1001 2%
























-- Logs begin at Sat 2014-05-17 18:17:28 PDT, end at Wed 2014-07-23 16:01:14 PDT. --
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
Jul 23 15:59:02 Hal9000-PC lightdm[1119]: Window manager warning: Log level 8: meta_screen_get_monitor_geometr
lines 1-23/1001 2%


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

Any system errors are usually wrote to the system logs with WARN or ERROR. I dont see anything in those logs.

I think the key sequence you pressed obviously changed something, you may be able to get around this using Grub customizer for Fedora, but there is a danger here that you could actually make the problem worse. Your partition scheme uses a LVM group and not sure if grub customizer can work with LVM or not.

The best advice now is to back up any work or downloads you created and you can try grub customiser which is available using yum

fedora-package-announce - Fedora 20 Update: grub-customizer-4.0.4-2.fc20 - msg#00246 - Recent Discussion OSDir.com

Grub customiser allows you to change menu order of your grub screen so i would perhaps move the Fedora entry down one level and save changes, reboot and try it.
Its also possible it may not do anything at all, because you pressed some key combination and cant remember what you pressed something in the boot has been altered.
You can get by by doinf what you do now, you can try grub customiser but be careful, as
you can make your system unbootable and then its a reinstall.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

It is a weird problem huh?


----------



## hal8000 (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*



jengelhart said:


> It is a weird problem huh?


If you could remember exactly what you pressed it would help.
You could try reinstalling the bootloader grub2, but grub customiser is perhaps
your best bet. Start by backing up all your work that you've created before you begin.


----------



## jengelhart (Mar 22, 2013)

*Re: After pressing some key combo, I boot into emergency mode*

I think I will live with it for now, and when Fedora 21 comes out, I will just do a clean install. Thanks for your time.


----------

